# I Hurt



## Urca (Jul 11, 2011)

its hard to explain... just so sad. been thinking alot about this thing i had going with a guy, and how he's changed, and how its problably over... then i ask myself why... where is god? fuck im not even religious just looking for some peace. i lost my peace about 4 years ago, went through a really tough bout of depression, lost all my faith except for an intrinsic one in a universal god... there is no afterlife, no heaven or hell, just a huge rush to an abyss of nothingness... and i feel empty and i hurt. guys hurt me, i hurt me, family hurts me... and the one thing you're supposed to be able to go to doesnt even seem real anymore... where do i go? i dont feel god the way i used to, now it seems all made up, and yet i cling to the notion that there is a god, i used to feel it...


----------



## Urca (Jul 11, 2011)

that would be nice... but i stopped for a while... need to get a job


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 11, 2011)

Urca said:


> that would be nice... but i stopped for a while... need to get a job


oh why because of lack of motivation or drug test to get a job


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 11, 2011)

Urca said:


> drug test..


oh there's many things around that  i can beat any drug test any time i got the Whizz Kit LOLOLOLOL  worth every penny and reusable


----------



## del66666 (Jul 11, 2011)

we all have our low points but hang on in there............im sure there will be light in your life again soon............


----------



## Urca (Jul 11, 2011)

it didnt even really hit me until i was laying in bed thinking about that situation and then i just started bawling


----------



## bicycleday (Jul 11, 2011)

Sometimes things seem like they will never get better but they always do with time. 



> *Being defeated is often a temporary condition. Giving up is what makes it permanent.*


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 11, 2011)

> &#8220;God does not play dice with the universe.&#8221; &#8211; A. Einstein


keep ya chin up...


----------



## mygirls (Jul 11, 2011)

Urca said:


> its hard to explain... just so sad. been thinking alot about this thing i had going with a guy, and how he's changed, and how its problably over... then i ask myself why... where is god? fuck im not even religious just looking for some peace. i lost my peace about 4 years ago, went through a really tough bout of depression, lost all my faith except for an intrinsic one in a universal god... there is no afterlife, no heaven or hell, just a huge rush to an abyss of nothingness... and i feel empty and i hurt. guys hurt me, i hurt me, family hurts me... and the one thing you're supposed to be able to go to doesnt even seem real anymore... where do i go? i dont feel god the way i used to, now it seems all made up, and yet i cling to the notion that there is a god, i used to feel it...


come on over here, i'l fuck the pain away...LOL good luck hope all gets better 4u..


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 11, 2011)

For what it is worth...I use to complain about my life all the time as well.

About my step father beating me, my mother taking me to court, being used by others. I asked God why does he do this to me, but it wasnt God, it was others doing it. People have free will to do whatever they want, good or bad.

I also came to grips with 2 very important things, life isnt fair and bad sh*t happens to every single person on the planet. 

It is your life to live and what you make of it. Everyone has their own hurdles to over come, you just have to push through it and be patient. I worked a lot of sh*tty jobs before I finally got to do something that I actually enjoy.

All I can say is keep going and dont give up, you never fail unless you stop trying.


----------



## plantvision (Jul 11, 2011)

VILEPLUME said:


> For what it is worth...I use to complain about my life all the time as well.
> 
> About my step father beating me, my mother taking me to court, being used by others. I asked God why does he do this to me, but it wasnt God, it was others doing it. People have free will to do whatever they want, good or bad.
> 
> ...


 
Very good advise. It is truely a mind thing, trust me there are forces at work that want you to feel this way.

But I learned to change the way I feel about things. There is always a bright side to things.

Prime example in my life right now. I own a farm, every year I invest everything I have into it, that includes my love of the farm.

Last night lost everything to a storm, but it is a beautiful day today, I have my wife and daughter.

Or I could say my livelyhood is gone. I perfer the first one. All will be okay.

Believe me I know it is hard when your down to grasp that, but you must try or it will only get worse.

I still have down times, but now I fight back quickly before it gets me down further.

Fight, get ahead of it, because YOU ARE TRUELY WORTH IT, YOU ARE WORTH HAVING A BEAUTIFUL LIFE.


----------



## Milovan (Jul 11, 2011)

Never ask yourself "why"? You will learn this young grasshopper.

Hey there's a lot of good guys out there to take you to the next level.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 11, 2011)

life is a bitch... you get blindsided by douche bags all the time!


----------



## april (Jul 11, 2011)

Urca ur so very young, be patient enjoy the small things right now, savour the feeling of craving all ur "first times" i'm only 29 but if i could go back 10 years knowing what i know now lol, wow my life would be soooo different, ya i've seen my share of douch bags and dick slaps, but i don't regret what i have learned, love is about so much more then sex, sex is just one of many ways we should each other how we feel, U will find a guy thats makes u not want sleep. food, only him, just again remember love urself b4 u can love anyone else, u just seem so sad, wish i could give ya a hug!!!!


----------



## txhazard (Jul 14, 2011)

Most important thing is not to stress on the trivial shit, sometimes you have to take a step back to what your stressing about to realize it really is trivial. 

On a slightly religious note try prayer, and on the secular angle talking to yourself/sky monster of choice can help sort shit out. Helps me...just my .02


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;SmVAWKfJ4Go]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 16, 2011)

Never give in to the BS life throws at you,for you are in essence indestructable and it is up to you whether u stay broken hearted or not,for if you stay down and let yourself do so you only ensure that you can never be happy again,so look up things will get better!


----------



## plantvision (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey Urca, how are things, hopefully now that has been a couple days, things are better.

If you feel like it PM me, maybe I can help, been through a lot of stuff in my life.

P.S. Just so you know, not trying to be some internet pick up dude, I am happily married.

Peace to you and been thinking about you.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 16, 2011)

I usually check threads out without any regard for who started it. 

That habit is about to change thanks to you.

I am SO TIRED of reading your threads.

Nothing but self-absorbed whining.

Enough!

I know I am coming off as a bit harsh, but someone needs to be honest with you.

Your never ending pity-party is getting tiresome.


----------



## plantvision (Jul 16, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> I usually check threads out without any regard for who started it.
> 
> That habit is about to change thanks to you.
> 
> ...


Jeez Dude, have a little sympathy, depression can last a long time in some people.

We are all connected, when you hurt somebody you hurt yourself, likewise when your help somebody your helping yourself.

If you don't have something helpful to say, why say it at all.

Peace to you, and hopefully you can rid yourself of that dark spot.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 16, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Jeez Dude, have a little sympathy, depression can last a long time in some people.
> 
> We are all connected, when you hurt somebody you hurt yourself, likewise when your help somebody your helping yourself.
> 
> ...


I am trying to help this member. 

Occasionally tough-love is more effective than the touchy-feely approach.

In other words, sometimes honesty is the most appropriate response.

And the truth is not always easy to hear, or read in this case.

I am providing an honest reaction to the retch-inducing threads consistently offered up by this particular member.

And any dark spots I deal with MYSELF; rather than go on an online sympathy-expedition.

If you don't like it, that is A-OK with me. You can go pound sand.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 16, 2011)

dear OP,

find a hobby. something you can feel good about at the end of the day.

the end


----------



## plantvision (Jul 16, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> I am trying to help this member.
> 
> Occasionally tough-love is more effective than the touchy-feely approach.
> 
> ...


 
Did not mean to offend you!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 16, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Jeez Dude, have a little sympathy, depression can last a long time in some people.
> 
> We are all connected, when you hurt somebody you hurt yourself, likewise when your help somebody your helping yourself.
> 
> ...


having people around you who are willing to "enable" you, does not help.


----------



## plantvision (Jul 16, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> having people around you who are willing to "enable" you, does not help.


I agree completely, I don't think this is the best place for Urca to be searching for help.

But before somebody can help another trust must be developed. An initial blast can turn the persons mind off from ever hearing any advise.

I tend to feel quite deeply about people who are going through depression, because I lived it for more than 30 years, I finally got the help I needed. 

Life for me is great now, at times I suffer, but I realize it is only my own mind that is causing it, not external forces.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 16, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Did not mean to offend you!


On the contrary, based on your repsonse; obviously it is I who offended YOU.

And although I did not mean to offend your precious sensibilities, I am not sorry one bit. 

You need to try a little harder if you wish to offend me.


----------



## plantvision (Jul 16, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> On the contrary, based on your repsonse; obviously it is I who offended YOU.
> 
> And although I did not mean to offend your precious sensibilities, I am not sorry one bit.
> 
> You need to try a little harder if you wish to offend me.


Not sure how to respond to this, but I will always be the one to humble myself.

I will take your comments into consideration.

Peace and happiness to you my friend.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 16, 2011)

Urca said:


> its hard to explain... just so sad. been thinking alot about this thing i had going with a guy, and how he's changed, and how its problably over... then i ask myself why... where is god? fuck im not even religious just looking for some peace. i lost my peace about 4 years ago, went through a really tough bout of depression, lost all my faith except for an intrinsic one in a universal god... there is no afterlife, no heaven or hell, just a huge rush to an abyss of nothingness... and i feel empty and i hurt. guys hurt me, i hurt me, family hurts me... and the one thing you're supposed to be able to go to doesnt even seem real anymore... where do i go? i dont feel god the way i used to, now it seems all made up, and yet i cling to the notion that there is a god, i used to feel it...



you start a new thread every day about the "adventure" you had the day before. you have friends, you date, you party.


what's the problem again?


----------



## Urca (Jul 17, 2011)

ok... if you're tired of my posts or whatever, then dont read them? my problem? That those dates, those friends, those parties, are very rare. Most of the time Im chilling at home, bored out of my mind and lonely. I feel like my life is wasting away. And they arent adventures, its whats on my mind, or something that has happened in the past, or questions I post to the forum to hear what people have to say... And since you guys all obviously read them, dont bitch to me about the quality of the threads I post or the subjects, just avoid the thread. I posted this thread in a bout of depression, which I struggle with.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;t48brs4QRjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t48brs4QRjY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 17, 2011)

Urca said:


> ok... if you're tired of my posts or whatever, then dont read them? my problem? That those dates, those friends, those parties, are very rare. Most of the time Im chilling at home, bored out of my mind and lonely. I feel like my life is wasting away. And they arent adventures, its whats on my mind, or something that has happened in the past, or questions I post to the forum to hear what people have to say... And since you guys all obviously read them, dont bitch to me about the quality of the threads I post or the subjects, just avoid the thread. I posted this thread in a bout of depression, which I struggle with.


 Orca, I explained in my very first post in this thread that I intended to avoid your insipid threads from then on. 

As such, your attempt to dictate to me where I choose to post is completely wasted.

So I will not be dropping by your thread sniveling about posts in THIS thread. 

That was PRICELESS, btw. 

Nor I will not be commenting in any of your other threads, including:

The thread about having your nails done in a garage.

Or the follow-up thread about how said garage-nails broke.

Or thread about you going on a date.

Or the thread about the dude you are dating having a daughter.

Or the thread about you having leprosy, or some shit like that.

It goes on and on; ad nauseum.

So fear not. Your tiresome introspective angst will not be interrupted by me.

I will not be polluting your darling, cherished, and copious thread-vomit where I have not previously posted.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2011)

Urca said:


> ok... if you're tired of my posts or whatever, then dont read them? my problem? That those dates, those friends, those parties, are very rare. Most of the time Im chilling at home, bored out of my mind and lonely. I feel like my life is wasting away. And they arent adventures, its whats on my mind, or something that has happened in the past, or questions I post to the forum to hear what people have to say... And since you guys all obviously read them, dont bitch to me about the quality of the threads I post or the subjects, just avoid the thread. I posted this thread in a bout of depression, which I struggle with.


i think you are taking this wrong. i have told you numerous times i have NO problem with your posts.

you started a thread about hanging out with the girls all night and getting your nails done.

you started a thread about going on a date.

you started a thread about getting drunk with friends.

you DO have "adventures" on a regular basis. and you share them with us. are we not supossed to comment? 

i am in no way "bitching". 

you seem really uptight for NO REASON.


----------



## beardo (Jul 17, 2011)

Urca said:


> its hard to explain... just so sad. been thinking alot about this thing i had going with a guy, and how he's changed, and how its problably over... then i ask myself why... where is god? fuck im not even religious just looking for some peace. i lost my peace about 4 years ago, went through a really tough bout of depression, lost all my faith except for an intrinsic one in a universal god... there is no afterlife, no heaven or hell, just a huge rush to an abyss of nothingness... and i feel empty and i hurt. guys hurt me, i hurt me, family hurts me... and the one thing you're supposed to be able to go to doesnt even seem real anymore... where do i go? i dont feel god the way i used to, now it seems all made up, and yet i cling to the notion that there is a god, i used to feel it...


 You need your own personal Jesus
[youtube]Rl6fyhZ0G5E[/youtube]


----------



## Mary Jane is my love (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey Urca,

Do not let anyone on this thread get to you. People who try to make a person they do not know feel horrible on a website are obviously very insecure or unhappy in their own lives.

The best advice I can give you for moments of depression is to keep moving forward. Getting caught up in the past or feeling sad about a boy (or girl) is not healthy. 

As for your lack of faith: any person who does not go through a spiritual crisis at least once in his or her life is not a true believer. Being concerned about a higher power (or lack thereof) means you are thinking for yourself and not merely following societal views like a blind sheep. 

I hope this message finds you in a better place, but everyone struggles in a unique way. Just keep struggling. Stay strong and keep pushing forth.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 17, 2011)

Mary Jane is my love said:


> Hey Urca,
> 
> Do not let anyone on this thread get to you. People who try to make a person they do not know feel horrible on a website are obviously very insecure or unhappy in their own lives.
> 
> ...


Most members are too polite to tell this girl the truth. Happily, I am not.

I was 'sharing my feelings' about how Orca's incessant self-absorbed musings make me want to upchuck.

If one is so defenseless to the opinion of others, they really should avoid posting online.

Narcissism is boring, Dr. Laura.


----------



## Urca (Jul 17, 2011)

Orca?? Its Urca.. or Erica, which ever you prefer.... I am far from self abosrbed, nor am I narcisstic. The great thing about the internet is you never truly know the person which you are talking to... so you dont really know me, you have the right to interpret my posts as you please, to avoid them as you please... I dont care. 

for fdd2blk, the majoirty of the post was meant for johnnyorganic... You do have a valid point, I was not mad at you


----------



## Carne Seca (Jul 17, 2011)

Urca said:


> Orca?? Its Urca.. or Erica, which ever you prefer.... I am far from self abosrbed, nor am I narcisstic. The great thing about the internet is you never truly know the person which you are talking to... so you dont really know me, you have the right to interpret my posts as you please, to avoid them as you please... I dont care.
> 
> for fdd2blk, the majoirty of the post was meant for johnnyorganic... You do have a valid point, I was not mad at you


((((cyber-huggles)))) Don't let the sphincter siphons get you down. You do realize that most of the negative responses are due to jealousy. Some just do it to try and bring people down so they can feel better about themselves. No need to waste time on people like that. Like my mama always says, "The opinions of worthless people are worthless."


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 17, 2011)

Urca said:


> Orca?? Its Urca.. or Erica, which ever you prefer.... I am far from self abosrbed, nor am I narcisstic. The great thing about the internet is you never truly know the person which you are talking to... so you dont really know me, you have the right to interpret my posts as you please, to avoid them as you please... I dont care.
> 
> for fdd2blk, the majoirty of the post was meant for johnnyorganic... You do have a valid point, I was not mad at you


Your posts paint a different picture entirely.

And if my opinion has no bearing on you, why is your thong in a wad?

You want sympathy. Fine. 

But you should understand that emotional vampires are major buzz-kills, and you will not always get the reaction you are seeking.

You want attention. Again, fine. 

You should be kissing my ass because, thanks to me, you have the opportunity to play the victim. And you are playing it like a Stradivarius.

Think about all the warm fuzzies you are receiving as a result of our exchange.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;m3tdXmjtk8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3tdXmjtk8M[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Jul 17, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Your posts paint a different picture entirely.
> 
> And if my opinion has no bearing on you, why is your thong in a wad?
> 
> ...


Or you could just avoid her threads thus sparing you the painful realization that you are dead inside. The Grinch who stole Christmas on a PCP rampage has a bigger heart. 

(kidding)


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 17, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Or you could just avoid her threads thus sparing you the painful realization that you are dead inside. The Grinch who stole Christmas on a PCP rampage has a bigger heart.
> 
> (kidding)


I am avoiding those threads. 

Maybe I am deader than fried chicken on the inside. *




*

Maybe not. 

Maybe I am just offering this young lady an honest appraisal of how her posts are received by others.

I posted an initial reaction in this one and will stay at the party as long as it's raging.

But I am avoiding posting in all others like the Plague. 

I will not be the one to infringe on her various online pity-parties. Save this one, of course.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jul 17, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> I am avoiding those threads.
> 
> Maybe I am deader than fried chicken on the inside. *
> 
> ...


Yes the exception to the rule is usually calculated to do the most damage. You are a Saint, sir. A veritable Saint. I will Canonize you. With a rather large Cannon.. eerr.. Canon.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 17, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Yes the exception to the rule is usually calculated to do the most damage. You are a Saint, sir. A veritable Saint. I will Canonize you. With a rather large Cannon.. eerr.. Canon.


The members feeding her insatiable craving for attention, sympathy, empathy, whatever; are doing far more damage to this woman than I ever could with my honesty.

I see your canon and raise you a Howitzer.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jul 17, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> The members feeding her insatiable craving for attention, sympathy, empathy, whatever; are doing far more damage to this woman than I ever could with my honesty.
> 
> I see your canon and raise you a Howitzer.


Really? You're a therapist now? You have a degree in Psychology? I didn't know that. I guess that makes us colleagues. You didn't get your money's worth...

and what makes the positive feedback any less truthful than your negative one? Because you say so?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 17, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Really? You're a therapist now? You have a degree in Psychology? I didn't know that. I guess that makes us colleagues. You didn't get your money's worth...
> 
> and what makes the positive feedback any less truthful than your negative one? Because you say so?


When did I claim to be a therapist?

A therapist's office is where she should be doing her whining anyway.

My degree is in History, which is almost as worthless as a BA in Psychology.

I guess you didn't get your money's worth either, or else you would have a job.

One does not require a Degree in any particular subject to hold an opinion, Perfessor.

I say the coddling is doing the damage. My honesty is helpful because it IS honest. 

You disagree.

And I couldn't care less.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jul 17, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> When did I claim to be a therapist?
> 
> A therapist's office is where she should be doing her whining anyway.
> 
> ...


Couldn't care less..... yet we're on the fifth page of this thread. We all know just how noble your motives are on this board. We've all been subject to it. I was asking if you had a psychology degree because you are attempting to diagnose her. On the internet. All out of the goodness of your... empty chest area where a heart should be... Anyway, for someone who doesn't read her threads or really care about her in any way shape or form, you sure spend a lot of time trying to tear her down. I'm just sayin'......


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 17, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Couldn't care less..... yet we're on the fifth page of this thread. We all know just how noble your motives are on this board. We've all been subject to it. I was asking if you had a psychology degree because you are attempting to diagnose her. On the internet. All out of the goodness of your... empty chest area where a heart should be... Anyway, for someone who doesn't read her threads or really care about her in any way shape or form, you sure spend a lot of time trying to tear her down. I'm just sayin'......


 Your fingers are furiously tapping on a keyboard, but you are not actually SAYING anything; of merit, that is.

I couldn't care less whether you agree or not. 

Like I wrote previously, as long as the party is raging in this thread, I am not going anywhere.

Jesus, for a psychology guy, reading comprehension is not your strong suit.

Freund must be a trial for you.

And Jung downright impossible.

I have no license, therefore no diagnosis is possible on my part. 

I know you are obtuse. You prove it time and again. But this is over the top.

I am not trying to tear her down. I am trying to help her. How many times must I repeat this?

What are my motives on this board exactly? Do tell.

This should be fascinating.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jul 17, 2011)

I love it when you don't have a solid position you resort to personal insults and digs. *LOL*

Keep up the trolling Johnny-O. Maybe tearing others down will make you feel oh so much better about your powerlessness. Strike out to your (dead) heart's content until you feel everyone is down in the gutter where you are and you don't have to feel bad about being an internet bully/coward who has no control over his own life. So much bitterness. It's sad really. 

I loved you in 101 Dalmatians. Your Cruella was divine.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 17, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I love it when you don't have a solid position you resort to personal insults and digs. *LOL*
> 
> Keep up the trolling Johnny-O. Maybe tearing others down will make you feel oh so much better about your powerlessness. Strike out to your (dead) heart's content until you feel everyone is down in the gutter where you are and you don't have to feel bad about being an internet bully/coward who has no control over his own life. So much bitterness. It's sad really.
> 
> I loved you in 101 Dalmatians. Your Cruella was divine.


Let me get this straight.... 

When you issue the 'personal insults' and 'digs:' Acceptable.

But when I return them in kind: I am a 'bully/coward.'

Got it.

You are AWESOME!

Not really. Mostly anemic and small.

Question: If Orca had not directed you here from the other thread, in an attempt to garner more sympathy; would you have showed up?

You were great in 'The Crying Game.'


----------



## Carne Seca (Jul 17, 2011)

Crying Game? I'm not a black soldier, silly. 

Did I hit a nerve? Oh my. Someone is getting ready to have a hissy.


----------



## fishwhistle (Jul 17, 2011)

Dear urca,You need to get laid(or buy a big vibrator),you will feel much better afterwards.Good girls are boring and seldom remembered,light a joint and have some fun,laugh a little and live.P.S.,men hate whiny women and those who do not put out by the third date.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 17, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Crying Game? I'm not a black soldier, silly.
> 
> Did I hit a nerve?


I don't know, did you?

Only you would know.



Carne Seca said:


> Oh my. Someone is getting ready to have a hissy.


PLEASE continue that hissy here.

It's very entertaining.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jul 17, 2011)

I love using R.P., it always works.


----------



## beardo (Jul 17, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I love using R.P., it always works.


 Ron Paul?
I like to listen to G.G. Allin and drink when I'm depressed, tonight I'm dedicating to drinking and listening to G.G. as a show of solidaridarity with urca
[youtube]yw7lUMC-m3Q[/youtube]


----------



## Carne Seca (Jul 17, 2011)

beardo said:


> Ron Paul?
> I like to listen to G.G. Allin and drink when I'm depressed, tonight I'm dedicating to drinking and listening to G.G. as a show of solidaridarity with urca


You know what I hate? The ending of Keith Olbermann's show on Friday. I think he has a hard-on for James Thurber.


----------



## beardo (Jul 17, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> You know what I hate? The ending of Keith Olbermann's show on Friday. I think he has a hard-on for James Thurber.


 I hate democrats and republicans and I hate turds like O'riley and Olbermann


----------



## plantvision (Jul 18, 2011)

Urca, sweetheart, like i said previously you DESERVE A FULL HEALTHY AND HAPPY LIFE just like everybody else does. 

Let me explain a little about my credentials, I spent some 30 years in an abyss like you describe.

You must wake up one morning and despite what was you past you must look in the mirror and see the beautiful person you are.

It may seem so alien at first, but you must continue till your mind believes it TRUST ME IT WORKS

I remember my counciler telling me one time, you are not the only person with problems, but you are a geniunely perfect human being,

I wish I could grant you the peace I feell, but you have got to find it yourself. Once you find it you will wonder at the simplicity of it.

LOVE YOU AND WILL BE THINKING OF YOU...........


----------



## plantvision (Jul 18, 2011)

Johnny Organic drop the all holier than now attitude.

Why don't you just stay from Urcas threads. WHY!!!!!!!!!
Urca I am alwaus here for ypu as_ i AM FOR ANBODY ESLE......._


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

can i borrow some money...



plantvision said:


> Johnny Organic drop the all holier than now attitude.
> 
> Why don't you just stay from Urcas threads. WHY!!!!!!!!!
> Urca I am alwaus here for ypu as_ i AM FOR ANBODY ESLE......._


----------



## plantvision (Jul 18, 2011)

[w\QUOTE=mantiszn;5978284]can i borrow some money...[/QUOTE]

I will give you twp quess's. Amd bye chance you get this first one wrong, it doesn't count.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 18, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Johnny Organic drop the all holier than now attitude.
> 
> Why don't you just stay from Urcas threads. WHY!!!!!!!!!
> Urca I am alwaus here for ypu as_ i AM FOR ANBODY ESLE......._


I am staying away from her threads, save this one.

How many times must I repeat this?

Got literacy?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 18, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I love using R.P., it always works.


 Shittiest. Therapist. Ever.

That was not Reverse Psychology, Brainiac.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> can i borrow some money...


 Not if brains are money.

Because PV is tapped out.


----------



## plantvision (Jul 18, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Not if brains are money.
> 
> Because PV is tapped out.


I sign of your maturity, nice work. 

This is ended NOW, neither right or wrong, just different opinions

Peace and happy life to you.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jul 18, 2011)

He can't help himself plantvision. He has to spread his love around.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jul 18, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Shittiest. Therapist. Ever.
> 
> That was not Reverse Psychology, Brainiac.


You are so fucking easy. Seriously. You can be led around by the nose.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 18, 2011)

plantvision said:


> I sign of your maturity, nice work.
> 
> This is ended NOW, neither right or wrong, just different opinions
> 
> Peace and happy life to you.


We'll see about that.



Carne Seca said:


> You are so fucking easy. Seriously. You can be led around by the nose.


If I am so easy, why are you having so much trouble? 

You couldn't lead a fat kid to cake.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 18, 2011)

i just farted.

my wife lit a candle.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jul 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i just farted.
> 
> my wife lit a candle.


Did you singe your eyebrows?


----------



## Carne Seca (Jul 18, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> We'll see about that.
> 
> 
> If I am so easy, why are you having so much trouble?
> ...


Yeah, keep focusing on me. *LOL*

Let all that bad air out. IN with the good air. OUT with the bad air.... repeat and rinse.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 18, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Yeah, keep focusing on me. *LOL*
> 
> Let all that bad air out. IN with the good air. OUT with the bad air.... repeat and rinse.


 Don't flatter yourself, Cupcake.

You couldn't lead stink to the monkey house.

In fact, you fail at everything but failing.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 18, 2011)

a change of scenery helped me. i went to europe for three months. and it helped. i got laid in every country i went to.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 18, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Did you singe your eyebrows?



"Yeah, keep focusing on me. *LOL*

Let all that bad air out. IN with the good air. OUT with the bad air.... repeat and rinse. "


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 28, 2011)

Orca called me out in another thread, but I will not go back on my promise to refrain from posting in her precious threads.

So I will offer my rebuttal here in this POS thread.

I do NOT hate you, Orca.

Your estimation of yourself is unrealistically high if you assume that.

You know my opinion of you, so I will not repeat something you can read for yourself. 

I never claimed to HATE you.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 28, 2011)

Send me nippple shots, it will make you feel better. It will make me feel better too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 28, 2011)

how the fuck did i miss this one?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 28, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> It happens.
> 
> Don't kick yourself.


too late. provided myself a thorough ass kicking.

sometimes tough love is called for


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 28, 2011)

You are what, 18? You said in another post that you were going to college soon? 
Seriously, get your license already and suck it up! Quit feeling sorry for yourself. Get out and do something! I'm on here 24/7 lately because I broke my leg.
If you do go to college you will have an amazing time. Look forward to those good times, not back on shitty ones. As far as dudes go, you'll probably go through 10 of them in the next 20 years. It's a part of life, getting hurt or hurting someone. Get used to it, it's called LIFE. Good luck to ya girl. Break some hearts!


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 29, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> You are what, 18? You said in another post that you were going to college soon?
> Seriously, get your license already and suck it up! Quit feeling sorry for yourself. Get out and do something! I'm on here 24/7 lately because I broke my leg.
> If you do go to college you will have an amazing time. Look forward to those good times, not back on shitty ones. As far as dudes go, you'll probably go through 10 of them in the next 20 years. It's a part of life, getting hurt or hurting someone. Get used to it, it's called LIFE. Good luck to ya girl. Break some hearts!


or 37.

*Dante Hicks*: You said you only had sex with three different guys; you never mentioned him! 
*Veronica Loughran*: Because I never HAD sex with him. 
*Dante Hicks*: You sucked his dick! 
*Veronica Loughran*: We went out a few times. We never had sex but we fooled around. 
*Dante Hicks*: Oh my God, WHY did you tell me you only had sex with three different guys? 
*Veronica Loughran*: Because I DID only have sex with three different guys; that doesn't mean I didn't just go with people. 
*Dante Hicks*: Oh my God, I feel so nauseous! 
*Veronica Loughran*: I'm sorry, Dante, I thought you understood! 
*Dante Hicks*: I did understand! I understood that you had sex with three different guys and that's all you said! 
*Veronica Loughran*: Please calm down. 
*Dante Hicks*: How many? 
*Veronica Loughran*: Dante... 
*Dante Hicks*: How many dicks have you sucked? 
*Veronica Loughran*: Let it go! 
*Dante Hicks*: How many? 
*Veronica Loughran*: All right, shut up a second and I'll tell you! Jesus! I didn't freak out like this when you told me how many girls you fucked! 
*Dante Hicks*: This is different, this is important. How many? 
[_long pause as customer buys something_] 
*Dante Hicks*: Well? 
*Veronica Loughran*: Something like... 36. 
*Dante Hicks*: What? Something like 36? 
*Veronica Loughran*: Lower your voice. 
*Dante Hicks*: Wait, what is that anyway, something like 36? Does that INCLUDE me? 
*Veronica Loughran*: Ummm... 37. 
*Dante Hicks*: I'm 37?


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 29, 2011)

*Dante Hicks*: 37! My girlfriend sucked 37 dicks! 
*Customer with Diapers*: In a row?



*Dante Hicks*: [_to Veronica_] Hey, try not to suck any dick on the way through the parking lot!


----------



## Farfenugen (Jul 29, 2011)

only one way to go and that's up


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 30, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> or 37.
> 
> *Dante Hicks*: You said you only had sex with three different guys; you never mentioned him!
> *Veronica Loughran*: Because I never HAD sex with him.
> ...


Great scene from a great movie.


----------



## beardo (Jul 30, 2011)

beardo said:


> Ron Paul?
> I like to listen to G.G. Allin and drink when I'm depressed, tonight I'm dedicating to drinking and listening to G.G. as a show of solidaridarity with urca
> [youtube]yw7lUMC-m3Q[/youtube]


I wasn't sure if the O.P. had gotten the chance to listen to any of the songs yet?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 30, 2011)

beardo said:


> I wasn't sure if the O.P. had gotten the chance to listen to any of the songs yet?


Ha, I was listening to the Mentors (Going through your purse) earlier. Hadn't heard G.G Allin in a while.


----------



## GentillyCreole (Jul 30, 2011)

Sit in a quiet place. Place you forefinger to your thumb, close your eyes and count your breaths. Focus. Try and count to 10 without losing count. If you lose your count, start over at 1 again. If a thought comes into your mind, start over at 1 again. Your ultimate goal is 100 breaths. This will help you calm down and bring yourself back into now. Blessings of the divine creator.


----------



## budup16 (Aug 12, 2011)

the only really honest thing i can say is i suffer from clinical depression so thats why i toke and it always makes me happy so the only thing i can say is keep your chin up and toke away !


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Aug 12, 2011)

Urca said:


> its hard to explain... just so sad. been thinking alot about this thing i had going with a guy, and how he's changed, and how its problably over... then i ask myself why... where is god? fuck im not even religious just looking for some peace. i lost my peace about 4 years ago, went through a really tough bout of depression, lost all my faith except for an intrinsic one in a universal god... there is no afterlife, no heaven or hell, just a huge rush to an abyss of nothingness... and i feel empty and i hurt. guys hurt me, i hurt me, family hurts me... and the one thing you're supposed to be able to go to doesnt even seem real anymore... where do i go? i dont feel god the way i used to, now it seems all made up, and yet i cling to the notion that there is a god, i used to feel it...


I understand the reason why you lost faith. I've never been religious, heck, I've never been a believer. I was raised in a very secular family. I grew up godless and I've remained godless. I've had some pretty rough times the past 5 years. I've lost a child, a family member, friends, jobs, and my mind. I have never once thought of turning to "god". People think my negativity towards religion and god is a personal attack on them. It's not. 

When times get tough don't look to an imaginary sky-daddy to help you. Help yourself and when you get better, give yourself credit for it. You deserve it.


----------



## #?* (Aug 13, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> I understand the reason why you lost faith. I've never been religious, heck, I've never been a believer. I was raised in a very secular family. I grew up godless and I've remained godless. I've had some pretty rough times the past 5 years. I've lost a child, a family member, friends, jobs, and my mind. I have never once thought of turning to "god". People think my negativity towards religion and god is a personal attack on them. It's not.
> 
> When times get tough don't look to an imaginary sky-daddy to help you. Help yourself and when you get better, give yourself credit for it. You deserve it.






Well said!


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 13, 2011)

Well certainly don't go looking for God in some of these Threads cause you wont like what you find.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Aug 14, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Well certainly don't go looking for God in some of these Threads cause you wont like what you find.


I dont look for any god


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 16, 2011)

that causes blindnesses!





Morgan Lynn said:


> I dont look for any god


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 16, 2011)

GentillyCreole said:


> Sit in a quiet place. Place you forefinger to your thumb, close your eyes and count your breaths. Focus. Try and count to 10 without losing count. If you lose your count, start over at 1 again. If a thought comes into your mind, start over at 1 again. Your ultimate goal is 100 breaths. This will help you calm down and bring yourself back into now. Blessings of the divine creator.


Tried that shit. It's too hard:


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 2, 2011)

Bump. ten characters


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

wtf is this shit lol


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 2, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Bump. ten characters


u really thought this was worth a bump???


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> u really thought this was worth a bump???


shit that white writing was genius haha


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 2, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> u really thought this was worth a bump???


 Censorship rates bumpage.

Bump.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 2, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Censorship rates bumpage.
> 
> Bump.


.....that made no sense to me....


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Sep 2, 2011)

i can do a tornado kick...


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 2, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> .....that made no sense to me....


 Perhaps that's because what I referred to was deleted by a Mod before you had a chance to read it.

How what I know what you have or have not read?

It was removed.

So I bumped this.

Bump.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 2, 2011)

PeacefulKid1992 said:


> i can do a tornado kick...


pics or it didnt happen lol


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> pics or it didnt happen lol


wtf? its easy n i dont have to prove u nothing. at the end of the day i can still do it


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 2, 2011)

PeacefulKid1992 said:


> wtf? its easy n i dont have to prove u nothing. at the end of the day i can still do it


im just messin with ya....i honestly dont give a shit.....just sittin here smokin a bowl fukn with ppl.... here...pass


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> im just messin with ya....i honestly dont give a shit.....just sittin here smokin a bowl fukn with ppl.... here...pass


lol thats all i been doing the last 3 hours lol

1000th post again lol


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 2, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> im just messin with ya....i honestly dont give a shit.....just sittin here smokin a bowl fukn with ppl.... here...pass


 Start at post #1. 

And get back to us when you have read enough.

You just smoked out.

This should be good.


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Sep 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;8nqQgI9ollc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nqQgI9ollc[/video]
this is my original video,no copying me plez  ENJOY


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> im just messin with ya....i honestly dont give a shit.....just sittin here smokin a bowl fukn with ppl.... here...pass


well ill show a picture but i cant take a pic of me doing it  i promise ill get a video here soon.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 3, 2011)

Dear OP, I empathize with you to an extent, but a depressed teenager is among the most cliched creatures of all time. In my life my most depressing times were when I wasn't doing something productive, and conversely, the happiest times are when I am being productive. Self-pity is a luxury most of the world cannot afford. We in the Western World think we know what problems are, when really, we have no idea. Most of the humans on this planet have REAL problems: when will I be able to eat again? where can I spend the night? which government will be in power in the morning? I hope there is enough drinkable water for me... This is how 2/3 of the planet lives on a daily basis. They don't have the time or energy for 'poor me'. You can get some perspective by perhaps assisting the less fortunate once in a while: volunteer at a soup kitchen, be some poor kid's big sister for a month. Then you'll begin to see how fortunate you really are to be born where you were. Letting go completely of religious nonsense will also help you a great deal, there's nothing like the power, freedom and independent thought you'll acquire from this process to end your depression...


----------

